# Emerald Coast Kayak Charters is still on fire!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive been really busy here lately and havnt had time to post up some reports. We are still catching some BIG snapper. The bite can be tough some days but we are still on them.

Friday my client caught a very nice sailfish!! Video of the sail will be posted shortly! Weve had one chicken dolphin and some decent kings too including my 3rd place finish in the GCKFA tournament!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice man, the best thing about doing charters is the smile on your customers face after they catch a nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern sure AWESOME as usual Jason!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brandonshobie said:


> Nice man, the best thing about doing charters is the smile on your customers face after they catch a nice fish!


You got that right! The smiles are proceeded by a mixture of excitement, struggle, agony, enjoyment and a bit of fear when they first hook into a monster snapper too thats trying to pull them out of the kayak!!


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

is this off of navarre beach? Those are some massive near shore snapper


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those are some huge red snapper. :thumbsup: Wish I lived closer. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

*A nice man told me to hit you up.*

Hey I'm Jacob and I'm 14.and I love to fish . I go everyday. I was just asking if anyone wanted to help me out.. On getting me a kayak. I just really really been wanting one for the last couple years and can't seem to get money to get one. I WILL WORK for it and/or give 50-100 dollars ! And if not get me one just take me fishing anywhere anytime or let me borrow their kayak. I really love fishing and am never able to catch anything onshore where I live or go fishing at all. Please if anyone wants to help me out . Let me know! Thanks


----------

